# Replacement decals - eBay



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

Hey, getting my MX-L resprayed and I've come across these decals from the eBay seller "Cyclomondo":

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=300211717386

They look very good and are complete with MXL tubing decal and everything. Just looking for some first hand experience if anyone has used them before. 

Thanks!


----------



## AET4016 (Jul 13, 2007)

TACSTS said:


> Hey, getting my MX-L resprayed and I've come across these decals from the eBay seller "Cyclomondo":
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=300211717386
> 
> ...


TACSTS,
We have had several sets from him (including for my Corsa Extra) and they have all been very good. He will also have various tubing decals as well - just ask him.
Regards,
Andrew


----------



## sneyer (Jun 20, 2008)

Who are you having do the repaint? I'm kicking around the idea of having mine resprayed but some of the quotes have been outrageous.

Thanks.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I've ordered from them a couple of times...I've been very pleased with his decals


----------



## AET4016 (Jul 13, 2007)

sneyer said:


> Who are you having do the repaint? I'm kicking around the idea of having mine resprayed but some of the quotes have been outrageous.
> 
> Thanks.


Sneyer,

I am in Brisbane (Australia) and Joe Cosgrove has done our bike paint jobs - he does the painting for Llewellyn (www.llewellynbikes.com) and we are very happy with the results.:thumbsup: 

As for the price - it depends on what you want as the end result. The quality and amount of detail work (such as hand-finishing frame engravings) done by Joe more than justifies his price.

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

I'm having VeloColour in Toronto do the repaint. They had a "holiday one-color special" until 12/31 for $200. With some extra masking and decals I'm in for ~$275. I've heard really good things about their work and their gallery looks good so I'm hoping it turns out.


----------



## txzen (Apr 6, 2005)

You can see my decals from him in the Corsa Extra - S&S reborn thread. The Merckx script decal, in particular, was on thick vinyl stock. Super quality.


----------



## d64 (Aug 6, 2007)

I have bought a set of Corsa Extra decals from this seller. I must say that with the exception of the large seat tube and downtube decals, which were perfect, there were several problems with the smaller stickers. The Columbus sticker was missing edges of characters, which seemed like a printing problem, and the rainbow sticker for the head tube was definitely not a 100% accurate reproduction.

I admit I have not taken this up with the seller, as I only noticed the deficits some time after receiving the goods, and I suspect returning the set would cost as much as buying it originally did.

If anyone can confirm that they've received decals that are identical - even to a cursory examination - to those used by the Merckx factory, I'd be happy to try and buy another set from the merchant.


----------



## learlove (Jan 18, 2009)

I have a set of MXl and Corsa extra decals from the Aus guy on ebay. Very good service and quality. I would recommend.


----------



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

I ordered some Colnago decals from this seller and i was not at all impressed. The fonts on the Colnago decals are totally different, the round parts to the cloverleaf on the headtube decal are not very round (you can see straight edges), and the decals are printed on super thick vinyl which will need like a 100 coats of clear just to smooth over. I eventually found original Colnago decals from a source in Italy so I tossed these cheap imitations in the trash.



d64 said:


> I have bought a set of Corsa Extra decals from this seller. I must say that with the exception of the large seat tube and downtube decals, which were perfect, there were several problems with the smaller stickers. The Columbus sticker was missing edges of characters, which seemed like a printing problem, and the rainbow sticker for the head tube was definitely not a 100% accurate reproduction.
> 
> I admit I have not taken this up with the seller, as I only noticed the deficits some time after receiving the goods, and I suspect returning the set would cost as much as buying it originally did.
> 
> If anyone can confirm that they've received decals that are identical - even to a cursory examination - to those used by the Merckx factory, I'd be happy to try and buy another set from the merchant.


----------



## zigurate (Mar 3, 2009)

He's legit.




TACSTS said:


> Hey, getting my MX-L resprayed and I've come across these decals from the eBay seller "Cyclomondo":
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=300211717386
> 
> ...


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

Follow-up;

The decals are passable, but with some flaws. The white of the letters had a sort of "dot-matrix" type effect when viewed closely. As already mentioned they are on very thick vinyl which makes it practically impossible to get a completely smooth finish over top of without tons of clear. The font of everything looks good to my eyes, but in hindsight I might have tried harder to find a more authentic source. 

Not going to stop me from enjoying my MXL though!


----------



## txzen (Apr 6, 2005)

For what it's worth, my all-original MXL decals are not 'smooth' either despite the clearcoat top - they are also clearly on thick stock.


----------

